# Dollar store treats



## Bellaboo (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been using Zuke's for training treats for my puppy. However, I was at the dollar store the other day and I stumbled upon "Health Max - Nutritionally Enhanced Treats for Dogs". It's made by Sumpreme Quality Pet Foods. The distributer is KLN enterprises INC.

I'm just wondering if it's too good to be true because the ingredients look pretty good.

Salmon, water sufficient for processing, barley flour, pregelatinized wheat flour, wheat flour, propylene glycol, chicken meal, poultry far, minterals (iron proteinate, zinc, proteinate, copper proteinate, maganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate), ascorbic acide (vitamin C), Vitamin E supplement, dried egg product, natural smoke flavor, salt, sunflower oil, flax seeds, phosphoric acid, potassium sorbate (a preseverative), preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

Obviously there are a few things I would rather do with out in the ingredients list but the first few listed aren't bad at all.


On a side note, I just read through one of th recent favorite treats threads and one person said zukes caused staining... is this true?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (TookayS2K @ Nov 19 2009, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852881


> I have been using Zuke's for training treats for my puppy. However, I was at the dollar store the other day and I stumbled upon "Health Max - Nutritionally Enhanced Treats for Dogs". It's made by Sumpreme Quality Pet Foods. The distributer is KLN enterprises INC.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it's too good to be true because the ingredients look pretty good.
> 
> ...


Propolene glycol is an ingredient used in anti-freeze-Supposedly harmless in small quantities. Barley flour, wheat flour can be allergens, and smoke flavor is made from who-knows-what.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Smoke flavor is usually extremely carcinogenic.

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 19 2009, 07:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852895


> QUOTE (TookayS2K @ Nov 19 2009, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852881





> I have been using Zuke's for training treats for my puppy. However, I was at the dollar store the other day and I stumbled upon "Health Max - Nutritionally Enhanced Treats for Dogs". It's made by Sumpreme Quality Pet Foods. The distributer is KLN enterprises INC.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it's too good to be true because the ingredients look pretty good.
> 
> ...


Propolene glycol is an ingredient used in anti-freeze-Supposedly harmless in small quantities. Barley flour, wheat flour can be allergens, and smoke flavor is made from who-knows-what.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw a report on CNN one morning about some of their merchandise. They never mentioned dog treats but they said do not buy things such as tooth paste there because it is usually made in a foreign country and made to look just like our popular brands. It had ingredients that were very bad for people. They mentioned other things, so I would stay away from anything for my pet. Just because they charge less does not make it a good deal.......just be careful!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I would never buy anything for a dog from the dollar store. Most of the product sold there is off label stuff that I feel is probably imported. I'll bet if you read the fine print on the back of the bag, you'll probably read that its made in China or some other country. Also, it contains salt, that's no good either.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (TookayS2K @ Nov 19 2009, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852881


> On a side note, I just read through one of th recent favorite treats threads and one person said zukes caused staining... is this true?[/B]


That was me. Yeah, it's true--wouldn't lie! Obviously it's not true for everyone, though. All doggies are different.

Not sure about the Dollar Store treats. I'll let the experts answer that one....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

This part scares me too: _water sufficient for processing_. 

To me, that means it's not drinkable or clean water. Personally I wouldn't intake "water sufficient for processing" let alone give it to my pets. Also I've heard that sodium other than just not being good for your dog can cause tear staining.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Um, "water sufficient for processing" does not allude to the source, composition, or quality of the water in a given product, but rather the _quantity_ or amount. i.e. how much water the product contains. HTH!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I definitely would stay away from those treats -- and the ingredients really are not good at all. lol

As far as the Zuke's Mini Naturals staining, I've only heard of one person say that. They are Wheat, Corn, & Soy free and have no artificial colors or flavors. They DO contain Rice and Barley, so if you have a dog allergic to grains they may cause staining among other things like itching.


----------



## Bellaboo (Sep 26, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 19 2009, 07:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852895


> [
> Propolene glycol is an ingredient used in anti-freeze-Supposedly harmless in small quantities. Barley flour, wheat flour can be allergens, and smoke flavor is made from who-knows-what.[/B]


I feel this is probably the best reason for concern about these treats since it's pretty high in the ingredients list.

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 19 2009, 07:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852896


> Smoke flavor is usually extremely carcinogenic.[/B]


Any sources for this information? From what I understand, I think many companies use it in their BBQ sauce. But there are more "minerals" in this than smoke flavoring... It has to but a very small amount.

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 19 2009, 08:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852901


> I saw a report on CNN one morning about some of their merchandise. They never mentioned dog treats but they said do not buy things such as tooth paste there because it is usually made in a foreign country and made to look just like our popular brands. It had ingredients that were very bad for people. They mentioned other things, so I would stay away from anything for my pet. Just because they charge less does not make it a good deal.......just be careful!!![/B]


Scary. I'm definitly going to research a bit more on the company. I did a quick google and they also make organic foods and what not...


QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Nov 19 2009, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852904


> I would never buy anything for a dog from the dollar store. Most of the product sold there is off label stuff that I feel is probably imported. I'll bet if you read the fine print on the back of the bag, you'll probably read that its made in China or some other country. Also, it contains salt, that's no good either.[/B]


It's actually made in the USA.



QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 19 2009, 08:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852909


> QUOTE (TookayS2K @ Nov 19 2009, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852881





> On a side note, I just read through one of th recent favorite treats threads and one person said zukes caused staining... is this true?[/B]


That was me. Yeah, it's true--wouldn't lie! Obviously it's not true for everyone, though. All doggies are different.

Not sure about the Dollar Store treats. I'll let the experts answer that one....
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did you notice the staining stopping when you stopped using Zukes?


----------

